# Farmers To Offer Insurance IN CA



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Posted in the LA Times 5/27/15
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-tnc-farmers-insurance-20150527-story.html
Farmers Insurance to offer "Period 1" insurance similar to MetroMile beginning 5/28.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Posted in the LA Times 5/27/15
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-tnc-farmers-insurance-20150527-story.html
> Farmers Insurance to offer "Period 1" insurance similar to MetroMile beginning 5/28.


POST # 1 /TeleSki : Bisonic Bostonian
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked News Story of Importance
to Californian #[F]Uberers.

BTW: You eclipsed the #1 Notable by
21 hours on this "Scoop" and a Certain
San Diegan Chef by 29. Attaboy!


----------

